# Sharing the goodness..



## Snowy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hullo all,

I want to spread the news about how good some of these story hours are, unfortunately a couple of the people who I want to get to read them have *intermittent* internet access.

This isn't entirely an altruistic desire, I want to share some of the high level story hours to get some friends fired up for high level play.

Has anyone got .pdf's, word docs or similar of some of the good high level ones? I remember seeing one of the Defenders of Daybreak and one of the Chronicles of Wyre but I can't find them at all. (this maybe down to lack of sleep).

Any help gratefully recieved.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 5, 2007)

Scratch the Chronicles of Wyre, I just became less incompetent and used the funky download thread tool on Cheiromancer's compiled thread  and it formatted  perfectly into word.

If there's a good one for piratecats though that'd be amazing!


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 5, 2007)

Check the stickied index thread at the top of this forum; if the author has a downloadable version available there will be a link there.

There's also a number of stories here: http://www.enworld.org/downloads/index.php?cid=13, although they aren't listed/sorted very well.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks!


----------

